

Apache Whirr 0.7.0 Released - andreis
http://www.cloudsoftcorp.com/blog/apache-whirr-0-7-0-released/
Apache Whirr 0.7.0 is now available. This release contains 56 improvements and bug fixes created by the Whirr community. This release is notable as the first since Whirr graduated from Incubation to become a Top Level Project at the Apache Software Foundation.
======
andreis
Whirr is a library and a command line tool that can be used to run distributed
services in the cloud. It simplifies the deployment of distributed systems on
cloud infrastructure, allowing you to launch and tear-down complex cloud
cluster environments with a single command.

Supported services currently include most of the components of the Apache
Hadoop stack, elasticsearch, Apache Cassandra, Voldemort and Hama. Services
can be deployed to Amazon EC2 and to Rackspace Cloud.

